# turnips at 611



## trinity. (Jun 9, 2020)

somehow i got miraculous turnip prices again!!
3 at a time, i will pm you the dodo code when ready! if i close and you are still in the queue, don't worry, you're still in line 
you MAY leave the queue after you post, but please edit your post so i'm aware!
first come first serve (your offer doesn't affect your place in line)
please let me know your character name so I can keep track!
i don't always look at the chat, so if you have a question, please message me!
no fee but tips are appreciated!
THANK YOU!!





https://imgur.com/a/mzULh87


----------



## elphieluvr (Jun 9, 2020)

I’m interested provided you haven’t time traveled and affected prices that way.  I may have a spare garden wagon diy, I have to check.


----------



## Sami913 (Jun 9, 2020)

Hi there! Sami from IsleSchmoo. I would love to visit!!


----------



## MayorGreen88 (Jun 9, 2020)

I don't have any of the DIY 
May I sell my turnips still? I will tip! ^^


----------



## reikocakes (Jun 9, 2020)

Hi! I'd like to come sell! I don't have any of those DIY but I definitely will leave a tip!

Disregard my post, I have to log off. Thanks though!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 9, 2020)

I'm very interested!  I have a spare cityscape wall for you.


----------



## anne17 (Jun 9, 2020)

Edit:  I've got some irl conflcts! thanks for doing this, make your bells everyone! lol


----------



## atriosocool (Jun 9, 2020)

Would love to come sell my turnips!


----------



## Xcourt560x (Jun 9, 2020)

Could I come by? I’ll tip 99k bells


----------



## GreenBacon (Jun 9, 2020)

I would love to come visit I have a fireplace for you


----------



## Roxxy (Jun 9, 2020)

Hi, would love to come. Can bring a gold watering can .


----------



## ameliajade26 (Jun 9, 2020)

I’d love to sell please! Which autograph cards are you looking for?


----------



## trinity. (Jun 9, 2020)

ameliajade26 said:


> I’d love to sell please! Which autograph cards are you looking for?


any is good 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020

temporarily closing to make sure i can handle everyone


----------



## ameliajade26 (Jun 9, 2020)

ameliajade26 said:


> I’d love to sell please! Which autograph cards are you looking for?


I have the handprints I can bring, will tip as well


----------



## trinity. (Jun 9, 2020)

ameliajade26 said:


> I have the handprints I can bring, will tip as well


sounds good! it will probably be about 10 minutes until your turn


----------



## Manon_Despoina (Jun 9, 2020)

I would love to come! I will check if I have anything from your wishlist 

Edit: I have a coconut juice and will to in bells


----------



## AureliaErin (Jun 9, 2020)

I would love to come if you are still open, I can tip bells and see if I can find my mama bear for you!


----------



## trinity. (Jun 9, 2020)

Manon_Despoina said:


> I would love to come! I will check if I have anything from your wishlist
> 
> Edit: I have a coconut juice and will to in bells


i'm currently closed to make sure i can handle everyone, but i'll post when i'm open again.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020



AureliaErin said:


> I would love to come if you are still open, I can tip bells and see if I can find my mama bear for you!


----------



## Manon_Despoina (Jun 9, 2020)

trinity. said:


> i'm currently closed to make sure i can handle everyone, but i'll post when i'm open again.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020



Sorry, I saw it just now :') I will wait, can imagine how busy this is for you!


----------



## trinity. (Jun 9, 2020)

i'm open again!


----------



## Roxxy (Jun 9, 2020)

Thanks so much for hosting so kind and generous


----------



## Star Crossing (Jun 9, 2020)

trinity. said:


> i'm open again!



would love to stop by!


----------



## animal_hunter (Jun 9, 2020)

Hi may i come by? Thanks


----------



## Bailz (Jun 9, 2020)

could i swing by? i can tip and i also have the autograph cards if you still need them! c:


----------



## trinity. (Jun 9, 2020)

Star Crossing said:


> would love to stop by!





animal_hunter said:


> Hi may i come by? Thanks


i will message you both the code when ready!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020



Bailz said:


> could i swing by? i can tip and i also have the autograph cards if you still need them! c:


i don't need the cards, but don't worry about them! i will message you when readY


----------



## lexa7 (Jun 9, 2020)

Hi can I stop by? Alexa from Pangaea


----------



## AngiefromEroda (Jun 9, 2020)

Would love to stop by and sell my turnips. All i have to offer is NMT


----------



## animal_hunter (Jun 9, 2020)

P.s i have a coconut juice diy for you if u need? May i come by twice? Thanks


----------



## loveclove (Jun 9, 2020)

Can I come??


----------



## Lillin.reyes12 (Jun 9, 2020)

I’d love to come and sell


----------



## GanonDwarf2 (Jun 9, 2020)

I would love to come! I mean if ur still accepting visitors*.*


----------



## trinity. (Jun 9, 2020)

i've noted you all, just a warning to new posters, it will be a while (30+ minutes) until im able to invite you! thanks everyone waiting for your patience
edit: i always note whoever posts, i just don't react/respond. don't worry, i see your posts


----------



## ab_i07 (Jun 9, 2020)

Hi, please may I come over?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 9, 2020)

I would also like to come! I'll tip some of my profits


----------



## Kawaiikiwi (Jun 9, 2020)

foxy from destiny would love to come ^_^


----------



## trinity. (Jun 9, 2020)

thank you everyone for coming! i am currently closing, but everyone who has posted before this is still in queue.


----------



## trinity. (Jun 9, 2020)

Im reopening!


----------



## Lycheee (Jun 9, 2020)

Hello! Could I drop by?


----------



## FishHead (Jun 9, 2020)

i'd like to come as well!


----------



## trinity. (Jun 9, 2020)

Closing again


----------

